# Injured Cory



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

my female Three lined Corydora has sustained what looks like a nasty bite to the front of her face. But the only fish i could think of to deliver a bite that could do any harm is my Dwarf Gourami. And he is usually peaceful.....  Lately he seems to chase and nip! What could i do to curb his aggression? Could they be like tiger barbs and need another of the smae species to keep them "occupied"? The injury is moderate and i will keep an eye on the corydora. The stress of capture could be enough to push her over the edge, so if it heals on its own without my intervention thats great. If it isn't looking better after 3 days. I will capture and treat her with melafix. I don't have sharp decorations so a bite is the only thing i can think of... Disturbing because that means i have an aggressive fish.

Water Condtions 
Amm. 0
Nitrite. 0
Nitrate. 10-15

Tankmates other than other corydoras
NM bluntnose Minnows 13
Dwarf gourami 1
1 Bloodfin tetra and 1 zebra danio (looking for homes)
5 neons
the bite has a black line running through it from her natural coloration Its not as deep as it looks but it is still a bite nevertheless. Notice the abrasion above, it was filleted away and the dead skin fell off


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi,

Dwarf Gouramis have been known to kill Corydoras (though that is very odd). I have two with my Corydoras, and they get along great together.

Maybe try to get one more Dwarf (though if you get another one they may fight, they may not, you would just have to watch them very closely). If you notice another bite soon on a Corydoras, then I would suggest moving your Dwarf to another tank.

You may just want to treat your whole tank now with melafix, thats what I do if a fish looks injured, so it doesn't have to get stressed out by a move.

In the past, I've had a few Corydoras with cuts on their body, only one ever died.

Good luck and hope the Cory makes it!  

Matt


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

On another board dedicated soly to Corydoras (you should join!), an expert told me Gouramis were unable to bite that hard. And melafix is bad for Corydoras.

Hmmmmm i think i will let it naturally heal if she survives.


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Corydora_FREAK said:


> On another board dedicated soly to Corydoras (you should join!), an expert told me Gouramis were unable to bite that hard. And melafix is bad for Corydoras.
> 
> Hmmmmm i think i will let it naturally heal if she survives.


Cool, whats the boards name (sorry for getting off topic lol)?  

Well, I have heard of Gouramis biting Corydoras to death. Melafix is all natural, people even use it on very senstive fish. I doubt that it would harm them.

Matt


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Its an awesome site, all friendly people, and i am talking EXPERTS. The Site owner breeds hundreds of different Corydoras. Not in Fishrooms but in Fish Warehouses!! These people love corydoras like us! 
This link is to the discussion board, but you also can buy corydoras and all kinds of stuff! 
http://www.corysrus.com/smf/index.php


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My angels kill other fish, not by bitting, but by ramming them. Multiple head butts to the brain can be fatal. I hope it is a bite. Diseases that cause open wounds are nasty. Maybe the cory got stuck under a rock and scraped it.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

well i did a 60% water change and she is doing marvelously. Hope it stays that way


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

and it did, she is on the road to recovery and doing well


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

omg...corysrus!! I love them...haven't bought any fish from them yet, but once I get my 10 under control, I'm thinking about getting some elestial pearl danios from them.

I'm glad the cory is okay...I"ve nbever had problems with cories and melefix...or any toher fish for that matter.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Well CorysRus himself told me Melafix is not as good for cories as it is for other fish


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Corydora_FREAK said:


> Well CorysRus himself told me Melafix is not as good for cories as it is for other fish


I've been trying to register for that site for days and they don't seem to want to email me my activation info...argh!


----------

